# drywall screw pops



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey everyone --

Question about some screw pops on a recent job I did...

I always use screws and drywall adhesive when hanging my rock and have very little/no rate of callbacks for screw pops. Even when I've had them, they were for a few random ones here or there where the drywall didn't full seat against the framing. 

Anyway, I had a recent job -- completely last July, a small half bath -- where every single screw in the ceiling dimpled through. None on the walls. All of the ceiling framing was existing floor joists so no new wood. Any thoughts as to a possible cause? The only possible explanation I can think of is that it was very humid when I was doing the work and the floor lumbers moisture content spiked as I was attaching the rock. No idea though...

Any thoughts appreciated...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

maxcode said:


> Hey everyone --
> 
> Question about some screw pops on a recent job I did...
> 
> ...


No poop fan? Pops are a moisture problem .

They are caused by moisture in the lumber /board/atmosphere . 


Was the half bath hung with water proof board ?


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

i put a poop fan in yes, there wasn't one prior. 

did not use moisture resistant drywall. seldom used 1/2 bath with a window as well. 

i'm thinking it must have been a humidity issue from when I did the install... unless elephants stomped around in the room above it


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

maxcode said:


> i put a poop fan in yes, there wasn't one prior.
> 
> did not use moisture resistant drywall. seldom used 1/2 bath with a window as well.
> 
> i'm thinking it must have been a humidity issue from when I did the install... unless elephants stomped around in the room above it


Drywall primer sealer before paint is better than any water proof board.


Sealing the board in baths and kitchens are a must . 

I have tons of horror stories of what moisture can do to wallboard ..

Drywall...needs to keep and stay dry! Forever! IT'S NOT PLASTER!!


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldn't think moisture sourced from a 1/2 bath should cause too much issue. 

As long as the screws were seated properly, The problem points to environmental humidity changes or framing movement. I couldn't imagine there would be too much deflection above a small bathroom, assuming two of the walls are bearing. 

Did the screws dimple in or push out from the drwall?
Did any corners crack?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> I wouldn't think moisture sourced from a 1/2 bath should cause too much issue.
> 
> As long as the screws were seated properly, The problem points to environmental humidity changes or framing movement. I couldn't imagine there would be too much deflection above a small bathroom, assuming two of the walls are bearing.
> 
> ...


Lock yourself up in a half bath and take a long hot shower ! After you step out ..Tell me what you see!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Lock yourself up in a half bath and take a long hot shower ! After you step out ..Tell me what you see!


That's a 3/4 bath to me...a half bath is a toilet and a sink.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Murphy's law..........$#it happens. Fix it and move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

"1/2 bath" in my area is a toilet and a sink. no shower. so no moisture issues introduced after the fact. 

i know it's murphy's law, i just thought it was odd that every single ceiling screw popped, and I like to try and learn from issues so they aren't repeated. the screws pushed out (as opposed to dimpling in). no cracked corners, no screw movement in any walls.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Could the screws have been sunk to far in during the install?

What's the spacing of the framing members? 

Was a texture applied to this bathroom ceiling? :detective:


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

used my senco gun... so they were dimpled the same as every other screw in the room

16" framing

solid bead of drywall adhesive before installing

no texture -- prime, two coats of ceiling paint


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Length of screws? Coarse or fine thread?


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

let me guess. Light weight dry wall. 
there is a whole thread on here about screw pops on the ceiling only. i have been experiencing it myself. 

nicko


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

nickko said:


> let me guess. Light weight dry wall.
> there is a whole thread on here about screw pops on the ceiling only. i have been experiencing it myself.
> 
> nicko


^^^^^ Yes sir. LW board takes on moisture, swells, then shrinks later, sometimes much later.


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

mnld said:


> ^^^^^ Yes sir. LW board takes on moisture, swells, then shrinks later, sometimes much later.


hmm, interesting... i have been wondering what the consequences were going to be of this light stuff...

so what's the consensus --- not to use it on the ceiling?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

maxcode said:


> hmm, interesting... i have been wondering what the consequences were going to be of this light stuff...
> 
> so what's the consensus --- not to use it on the ceiling?


I'd be happy if they just stop making the air board. I


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Solvent based adhesive? Might be glue shrinkage we just use blobs of glue at least 6 inches from fixings for that reason.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

See, should have strapped the ceiling.


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

Walraven said:


> Solvent based adhesive? Might be glue shrinkage we just use blobs of glue at least 6 inches from fixings for that reason.


usually uso osi drywall adhesive. again, never...ever had problems - especially like this. i mean, this was every single screw in the ceiling only. after reading some other posts i'm guessing it must be related to this LW drywall. Guess I need to go with 5/8 on ceilings from now on... or just use mold resistant, i've noticed that stuff isn't of the LW variety.... yet.....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

maxcode said:


> usually uso osi drywall adhesive. again, never...ever had problems - especially like this. i mean, this was every single screw in the ceiling only. after reading some other posts i'm guessing it must be related to this LW drywall. Guess I need to go with 5/8 on ceilings from now on... or just use mold resistant, i've noticed that stuff isn't of the LW variety.... yet.....


You say every single screw..the field and the seams?


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

blacktop said:


> You say every single screw..the field and the seams?


sorry, field only... it's a tiny half bath. no screw pops around the edges or at the very short taped seam. field screws all popped... joint compound bulging out.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

maxcode said:


> Hey everyone --
> 
> Question about some screw pops on a recent job I did...
> 
> ...


Wood shrinkage. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

From my experience, there is the tiny rust ring caused by normal drywall compound drying, and then there are the the pops with excessive rust that permeates all around the pop area. I often find that the pops with excessive rust are in high humidity areas like bathrooms, attached sheds, kitchens, and garages. Also, I have witnessed hanging crews throwing up sheets on wet joists and studs many times. Usually from the GC being in a rush. There were always a boat load of pops when everything dried in.

Drywall compound can shrink each time it is exposed to high humidity or a little water splash, eventually causing it to break away from what ever it was applied to.

A clean looking pop with little rust is usually from movement from framing drying in, settling, board not screwed off correctly, etc. etc.

I'm not sure if I am a 100% correct on these theories. I guess I came to my conclusions through feel over time. There are probably many more reasons that I don't know about.


----------

